
The Pando Tor conspiracy troll - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/11/the-pando-tor-conspiracy-troll.html
======
anonbanker
I can't prove that the pando article is wrong, but I can't prove that this guy
is wrong either.

Either way, I'm using I2P instead for my projects.

